# J2048B'S time to quit being a PU$$Y LOG! and COMMITMENT!!



## j2048b (Oct 18, 2012)

alrighty so a bit about my fucked up self, and then on with the fucking show ladies and gents!!! *its long but needs to be *(that's what she said haha)

5'10" 200 lb male 35 ageless years on this planet, thanks to Jesus and my Momma, cause i still got thiz!

Well, ive got commitment issues when it comes to lifting and pinning, (scared of that there needle i am!!) so here is a log i want to start, and ill even give my number to a few dudes so they can help me keep accountable because hell, some people need a push from time to time!

anyways, my issue has always always been *PARALYSIS BY ANALYSIS* because i own every fucking book on weightlifting, nutrition, cardio, mma known to man, if u need something i prolly got it, just PM me and we can work something out if i have it... (wife hates me to hire people for diets because i own everything)exct...

so this week i began to read THE POWER OF LESS by LEO BABAUTA , fucking awesome book, explaining to u how to make things priorities and let everything else fall to the way side, so with that i have begun some changes and this link of items to do:

http://www.scrawnytobrawny.com/5-muscle-building-mistakes  THIS IS ALL ME! and now you SI as my support!!

i started my moderate carb cycle with spongy, and i already feel a bit tighter in the mid section, gonna post up pics and stuff later!

it is not that hard to follow the diet, actually easy as hell, and man the food choices are fucking amazing! dont have sweet potaotes? fine choose oat fucking meal!! that fucking simple, SPONGE UR THE MAN!! will never ever go with anyone else for my nutritional needs again!! trying to get the wife on board with him too, but shes a terd! haha and she knows it!

I took everything todo with any nutrition, cardio, mma, and weightlifting off of my computer, EXCEPT 1 folder which has a gang of programs ive either paid for from a trainer, and or started but never finished.... (ive wasted some money of the years!) and i plan to do each one for at least 2-3 months!

of these programs this is what i have and what i recently begun and will continue to log about, until i change programs:

just started: GST-Growth Stimulus Training!! to get my numbers back up, and strength as well and we will see how it goes and if i decide to move onto something else the below are what i need to accomplish as ive either paid for them or started but never finished:

programs i have and need to accomplish:
531 1st edition
531 2nd edition
built like a bad ass
convict conditioning (both books)
Dr. Dana Houser (paid for and communications fell thru and i was kind of stuck) and i quit!!
Iron addicts (RIP) 2 programs i paid for did not finish
John Pinder (took over for IA after his sudden passing) Paid for did not finish
p90x and p90x plus
insanity
dan john's 40 days of strength (AWESOME TO BRING UP LIFTS IN AS LITTLE AS 40 DAYS!!!)
The big yoke 531 workout (started this last september with my hrt regimen and faultered) 

Since last september ive gone off of my hrt regimen due to bp, and a few other health issues, and my fucked up way of thinking,

i always somehow decide hell im old, i dont need to do this anymore, and somehow justify quitting or just get lazzy!!

thats where my log comes in and so do you guys, hopefully!!

my program consists of:

1 day of squat, 1 of lift, 1 of press, and 1 of pull
1 core lift with at least 2 supplemental lifts to help the core lift
supplemental lifts consist of 3 sets of 15-20 reps 

ive maxed on
incline bench 4 rep max of 165 (could possibly get more, might remax)
supps:
standing bb presses- about 30 lbs with olympic bar
dips body weight only at the moment
bb skull crushers: 30 lbs plus bar (im not sure of bar weight) olympic ez curl bar

box squats 4 rep at 225
supp:
front squats 95 lbs
stationary lunges: 30 lb dumbbells

still left is:
core:
chinups
supps:
bent bb row
weak point training:
upright rows
lateral shoulder flies
standing bb curls

deadlifts
supps:
reverse lunges
romanian deads or good mornings
bb shrugs


at night durring work i get 1 hour og gym time so i plan to do cardio of some sort either solid state cardio on a machine followed by abs, calves and forearm training


so what do u guys think? would it be too much to add in say p90x at night? recovery issues since ive just began again perhaps? too mch abs maybe?

well there u have it with a few questions and hopefully a good accountability group if anyone cares to call me and yell at me?!!

let me know what u guys think and ill continue to post my stuff, not till next week as im off until monday and my bday is saturday!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome back to the lifting and training world my brother
I personally don't see any problems with p90x at night because is basically cardio
And u can train abs every day

U said u get one hour of gym time at work... Where's the lifting? Or are u only planning in cardio?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 18, 2012)

And sorry I missed it last post

HAPPY BDAY brother !!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 18, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Welcome back to the lifting and training world my brother
> I personally don't see any problems with p90x at night because is basically cardio
> And u can train abs every day
> 
> U said u get one hour of gym time at work... Where's the lifting? Or are u only planning in cardio?



lifting at home in the am, with squat rack and the stuff i got,

cardio only in the pm, not enuff time to lift at night!

thanks bro!! yay my birthday!!

u dont think p90x will be too severe with recovery time?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2012)

damn, I thought I was the only one afflicted with PARALYSIS BY ANALYSIS LOL!

Good to see you have committed And will follow!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks jenner! Appreciated! Yup im am getting over this paralysis! So tut and consistency will prevail!


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 18, 2012)

It really depends on your goals. If you are trying to loose weight i.e. burn fat, P90x is fine. If you are trying to gain weight (like me), you would be better off with recovery. I have a lot of books, DVDs as well. I have researched and researched. Hired dietitians and even a personal trainer once. I have tried this program, that program, your program, his program. I can sum up what I learned from all that shit:

1. Eat big to get big
2. Get 8 hours of sleep
3. You get out of it what I put into it.

For me, the program that works the best is a simple program.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 18, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> It really depends on your goals. If you are trying to loose weight i.e. burn fat, P90x is fine. If you are trying to gain weight (like me), you would be better off with recovery. I have a lot of books, DVDs as well. I have researched and researched. Hired dietitians and even a personal trainer once. I have tried this program, that program, your program, his program. I can sum up what I learned from all that shit:
> 
> 1. Eat big to get big
> 2. Get 8 hours of sleep
> ...



Thanks for the reply shane, yeah i needed something simple and i liked the gst program, i never get 8 hours of sleep due to kids and my work schedule, but i sleep as much as i can when i can!

I am a bit hesitan to start p90x because im not sure i have the energy ependeture to accomplish it and my lifting so i moght go steady state for 20-25 min and hit abs and forearm and calves every day or every other day! 

Thanks man!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2012)

Dude thats a lot of gibber jabberin... Just put in your best effort and you'll progress. And if I see you slacking I'm going put your nuts in a vice. You WILL grow!






j2048b said:


> alrighty so a bit about my fucked up self, and then on with the fucking show ladies and gents!!! *its long but needs to be *(that's what she said haha)
> 
> 5'10" 200 lb male 35 ageless years on this planet, thanks to Jesus and my Momma, cause i still got thiz!
> 
> ...


----------



## j2048b (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks POB! I expect people to treat me accordingly if i dont succeed! And im done being the old me! Gonna get this done!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 19, 2012)

Pob - it took me forever to read that pic it was super distracting hahah


----------



## j2048b (Oct 19, 2012)

Haha there were words! Haha


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 19, 2012)

Pob that pic is great hahah.  J get on it brah.  Do work  son!


----------



## DF (Oct 19, 2012)

Time to get it done Bro!  Kick some ass!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks herm and df! Appreciated!!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 22, 2012)

alrighty update as of today oct 22,
did my finding weights (max) for conventional deads was 225 X 3 had a bit more in the tank, but not gonna kill myself, figured it is a good number to begin with as i have been out of lifting consistantly for a while, also this way i can not kill myself during the workouts and actually finish all of them!!

also did plain ol body weight good mornings, ss with romanian deads, need to begin my weights low to build gpp, and stamina, did 135 for 2 sets of 12 and it was killing me, so im gonna drop them down to 115, so i can get my 2-3 sets of 15-20, if i start slow i will build my gpp up over time, and thus my strength, 

also did some reverse lunges, 2 sets ea leg with 30 lb dumbbells, man my legs are tight, been stretching like crazzy! 

so there ya have it, my weak ass numbers  BUT HEY, I NEED TO START SOMEWHERE, and i dont want to take the mentality of most that more is better, because ill burn out, and it is a small base to begin with, but it is at least something!

as long as my core lifts show progression, i know the supplemental lifts will slowly climb right behind, slow and low that is the tempo... beasties!

oh and aslo steady cardio at night, stair stepper or eliptical level 5-7 for 20-30 min along with abs calves, forearms!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2012)

keep it up bro.  were watching........



lol


----------



## DF (Oct 22, 2012)

Keep it going J.  A start is a start...No need to worry about if your numbers are low.  They will climb just keep putting in the effort.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 22, 2012)

Gr and df! Thanks guys! Yeah gotta restart somewhere eh?


----------



## Jada (Oct 23, 2012)

Lookin forward to ur log


----------



## j2048b (Oct 23, 2012)

Jada said:


> Lookin forward to ur log



Me too! Haha

Well tonight my cardio was out, stood up under an engine scoop on a jet and fucken almost dropped out! Teeth chattered! Haha good times!

So tomorrow night ill begin my cardio and abs!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 23, 2012)

alrighty well u def know that ur doing deads correctly when u wake up and it hurts from under the cup of ur ass all the way doen to the bottoms of ur hammys!!

anyways today i did this and altered it a abit for me!

chinups ( supposed to do but this is how i altered it)

my bar on my squat rack has to little bars in the middle, and of course a long bar for wide grips, but u can also underhand chins so i did this:

3x3 of each
palms facing pullups
palms towards me chin ups
and finally wide grip

so 3 of 1 rest a shake out my arms, 3 of the next and so on, PULL UPS ARE ONE OF MY WEAKEST AREAS SO if i keep doing them this way i figure it will def help increase strength everywhere!

then onto bent over bb row: bar only 3 x 15-20

bb upright rows, pulled these biatches very high, so i could feel them thru my whole shoulder girdle, man they pumped me up!! 3x15-20 bar for weight

standing lateral raises for shoulders
standing bb curls


so with this day ebnded as far as lifting my big numbers goes, tongith is cardio, abs and forearms, then tomorrow night is cardio, abs calves 

i will rotate calves and forearms eod, and abs every day, but nothing death like for abs, 

im starting with the bar on a lot of these lifts to help build stamina and gpp, and to get a good pump BUT as the weeks progress i will slowly add weight, and see where i sit after 1 month of consistency on this program!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 24, 2012)

Had to talk my weak ass into doing cardio tonight cause of spongy i was hungry as fuck! Haha jk man! 

Did 15 min steady state on eliptical level 5-9 some abs, and forearm machine here at work, 

Taking wed sat and sundays off so will be lifting m,t,thr,fri in the mid morning and cardio in the pm, 

Diet is great, need to talk to sponge cause my weight has not budged a pound at all and we intend to drop my bf down to 10%, if its possible with my body? 

Need to really hit the cardio harder for that 15 min, not even sure if 15 min is enough 4-6 times a week, may throw aome in on the weekends at home!!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok chatted with sponge today, he took the whole day off for me! Haha! Now that is customer support!

Switched up my diet a bit, and we will see the fat shred off!

Gotta go do my ekg and run tomorrow for the cardiologist, good cardio gonna be done tomorrow!

Will update monday when i start my microcycle 1 of gst training!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

Alrighty cadiologist update:

Heart looked good with an ultrasound

Have mot really ran since getting out of the military since 2006 and was told suprisingly i was still in decent shape!

Stamina and gpp need definat work!

Heart reat stayed around 148/50 until the end, they had a heart rate of 185 they wanted me to strive to hit, but 85% of that was 157 which i worked to get to and then ended the test, 

Felt like shit afterwards and had to drive 30-45 min back home and fell asleep fast!

So overall i still got this shit and just need to focus on good hard steady state cardio at night so with some great spongy adjustments to the diet im gonna do this:

Lift in am at home and steadystate or p90x at night at work,

On wednesdays i will have 2 cardio sections 1 in am and 1 pm at work, about 45 min a piece since im not lifting on wednesdays!

So come monday its back to the grind! 

Cant wait!


----------



## Jada (Oct 27, 2012)

cardio is a bitch but needs to get done, great job


----------



## j2048b (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok update:
I got hurt this past october! Just restarting with a good program from my trainer over at lucharilla.com named dan or darkhorse or 0311 as he is know thru the websies! 

What do u guys think of my pics? Critiques, advices, and yea its with trt of only 40 mlg week, but just upped to 100 mlg week and i plan to give a few other things a go as well once i get some stuff in order.... 

Let me know dont be scurrred to let me have it!


----------



## mattyice (Apr 19, 2013)

Its not a race... Take it eazy and stay healthy.  Whats your stats? Goals?


----------



## j2048b (Apr 19, 2013)

5'10 
205

Looking to get strong and bigger in time, and then ill get some abs one day !! Haha maybe!


----------

